# an update



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all. Just giving you an update. things have really come to a head right now. Went to doctors yesterday for really bad pain in my back and frequent urgent need to pee. Maybe have a kidney infection. will get results of culture tomorrow. Was put on Cipro. My goodness, it made me sick to my stomach, but I know i have to take it. Any advice on how to get through the nausea? It's awful.







Then also to top things off I had to take my son to the doctors this week because lately he's been complaining of pain in his chest. He's going to be 11 Monday. They did an EKG, still waiting on results of that, but think that was ok. they also said that it seemed like the tissue between each rib bone is swollen but they don't know why, then they took x-rays, the radiologist said that his lungs were clear (other than scar tissue from being on a respirator for 3 months when he was born premature) but that he was a little concerned because his lungs were hyperextended. Meaning that when he took a deep breath for the xray his lungs extended beyond their capabilities. Not good. So I have to give him 2 adult motrin (nervous about that)3times a day for a week and then have him rechecked. along with keeping a log on the pain as he gets it, what he's doing, and how long it lasts. So please pray for us that he is ok. He's had a rough enough life, he was only 1 pound 9 ounces with only a 2% chance to live. He fought each day to stay alive and beat all the odds. He is truly a miracle boy and does not need any thing else happening to him.







Also, I spoke with my hubby about my sister and the birthday situation for my son. we decided that there is no reason my kids have to suffer because my sister is such a b**ch. So I sent her an email and told her that for my son's birthday saturday I was willing to be the bigger person and put aside our differences so my son can have their cousins here. But then I told my mother that if my sister starts any #### with me or I overhear her criticizing even one aspect of me or my life then I will throw her out. Like I did last year. Mom said that was fair. amazing. So right now I have massive pain in my back, my IBS is in overdrive as is my FM, tomorrow my son is graduating from the D.A.R.E (drug abuse resistance education) program at 9am, then there is a party at the school afterwards, Saturday is the birthday party, Sunday my son has an outing with his D.A.R.E group to go to the Manchester Monarch's hockey game. And my son is in pain. Talk about stress!!Along with all the other things going on that I wrote you all before in another post, this is not helping any. I feel like I am going to burst!







Sorry so long, just needed to get it off my shoulders. thank you all for listening.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Sandi, I'm glad to see you checking back here







Sorry there is so much worrying stuff going on for you right now!Did you talk to your doctor about feeling so low? Hopefully after that kidney infection has passed and this weekend (son's birthday is nice but must be stressful because of your sister) you'll be feeling slightly more on top of things. Did you know infection can make you feel more depressed than usual?I hope your son gets better soon. Must be a special boy to have survived against the odds when he was born.







Have you tried ginger tea for the nausea? You can buy some fresh ginger root, put a couple of slices in a cup and pour over some boiling water. Drink it with the ginger left in. It really helps me for any kind of nausea. Best wishes and {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi,So glad you checked in. And I'm so glad your hubby and rest of family agreed with your decision about your son's birthday party on Saturday. YOU ARE A VERY SPECIAL PERSON AND A VERY BIG PERSON to decide to include your sister so that your son wouldn't have to feel disappointed that his cousins couldn't be there. I do hope your kidney infection gets better soon, and that your son's problem can be brought under control.I know how you feel. My youngest son (he's 27 now) was born full-term, but with a major congenital heart defect and with Hirschsprung's disease. The first 7 years of his life were spent in the hospital more than out and by the time he reached the age of 15, needed to have all of his large intestine removed and was given a permanent ileostomy. It saved his life, but it took it's toll on him mentally as well as physically. He still copes with health issues almost on a weekly basis. By the time he was 5 years old, he had already had two major heart operations. And in between them---lots of intestinal problems, infections, etc. Then when he was 17 he needed to have spinal fusion for severe scoliosis (they think that was caused by the retraction of the rib cage at the early age of 5 when children's bones are "softer" and growing.) All in all, by the time he was 17 he had had 15 major operations and countless "minor" ones. And a Mother never stops worrying about her children, so I understand completely. Hopefully, your sons condition will have a simple explanation and solution---I pray it does.As far as easing the stomach irritation, I don't have too much to offer. Can you take it with food? Perhaps a phone call to your pharmacist would help---sometimes they have some really good suggestions on how to tolerate the meds without loosing the benefits of the drug.Try to get some rest. I know, "easier said than done", but do try.Take care.Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sandi:Sending prayers and good wishes to you and your son. I hope that it isn't anything serious and that they can get to the bottom of this. Cipro is a pretty strong antibiotic. I'm wondering too, if you can eat it with food. Your pharmacist should be able to tell you. Hope everything goes well on Sunday. Your sis might surprise you by keeping her mouth shut. Glad to hear that your mom agreed with you. Feel better.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi Sandi,I can completely relate to your stress levels,in Nov My daughter had a new baby, neither did well after the surgery and was in the hospital a couple of weeks, meanwhile I was looking after my 1 year old granddaughter for her, the day after the birth the sherrif showed up at my door and informed me that we were being sued, 2 weeks after that I was subpeonaed to appear to testify against my sister in a seperate legal disaster, I was becomming ill by then, my husband was laid off from his job, and I was responsible for planning and organizing a wedding for 200 people for my sick daughter (and a groom I didn't like), most of those 200 were ex-in-laws - both the bride & groom have 2 sets of parents- so there were a lot of ex's, my daughter insisted that she did not want her biological father to walk her down the isle or to dance with her, it had to be her stepfather and I was left to smooth the feathers of people I don't even like, not to mention we couldn't afford it with no money coming in and I had NO idea what I was going to do about xmas, and I was getting sicker by the day,and came down with additional problems, like a kidney infection & ear infection, I was so sick by the time the wedding came I had to leave right after the vows so I could be sick in my own bathroom and lay down somewhere. I have never been under so much stress or pressure in my entire life. But ultimately everything worked out, Kevin got a new & better job, the guy who was suing us dropped the lawsuit at the last minute when I showed him some of our evidence, my sister backed down in her case so I didn't have to testify, the wedding went better than I expected, I pulled off Christmas, thanks to a $300 gift certificate I had forgotten about and packed away the previous year. Rose & Jillian got better, and now with a diagnosis of a gulten sensitivity I am slowly getting better too. But I think the last year or so has been the longest of my entire life (it also included an exploding hot water tank and broken main shut off, leaking roof etc), but I have honestly learned not to get too worked up about things, whenever I get stressed I think,"It doesn't matter what happens here today, one way or the other, in 200 years we will all be dust and no one will remember this and it won't matter to anyone" I don't see that as morbid, its really just mental preservation.Its surprising when you are desperately ill how quickly you realize how unimportant all the little things are......so chin up,put on your favorite music and







we are all pulling for you, vent your heart out, it will get better, I promise. PS Susan has a good idea with the ginger. Karen has a good idea too, with food. Please remember that its best not to take antidiarrhea meds with antibiotics, it can prevent absorption, and make you feel more ill. Its hard when you have to figure out which is the most miserable thing you need to treat....I remember many nights staring at the bottles trying to decide which I needed most. Take careLori


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thank you all for such kind words. You are all such a big help. I am so glad to have family like you here.Today my son had his D.A.R.E graduation. Went perfect. I had some bathroom problems before we left and almost had to leave in the middle of it, but I hung in there for the entire 2 hours. Of course it felt more like 6 hours to my stomach. But I did it. Now to just get through tomorrow!Thanks again


----------

